# Any resorts allow dogs?



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I know some of the resorts in Italy allow them but what about the EAST Coast? My lil buddy gets lonely at home!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

At Mt. Charleston in Las Vegas, NV I have seen dogs quite a few times. They were walking around in the lodge and around the lifts. Pretty cool, except having to pick up your dog's shit in snow wouldn't be too fun.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well you can't bring them on the lift with you but most places you can leave your pooch in the car. Visit them a couple of times during the day and at the end of the day, put fido on a leash and let him hang out with you while you drink beers on the deck.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

when i was at jay peak this year, the couple in the condo next to us had their 2 dogs running around


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you leave the dog in the car DO PLEASE worry less about your stereo etc. than the dog and leave all the windows down an inch or two and a bowl of water. Too many times at Loveland I see a dog in a car that is fine at 8am when it's cold out but by noon they are panting and suffering because the person is too worried about their personal belongings in the car. Other than that, I'd say backcountry. Dogs love hiking! Cool dog by the way, dogs are the greatest animals ever introduced to humans without question.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If you leave the dog in the car DO PLEASE worry less about your stereo etc. than the dog and leave all the windows down an inch or two and a bowl of water.


QFT

I leave my windows far enough down you could reach in and open the door. Not that strangers are going to want to with Cody in there. If it is going to be at all warm out, that is a concern. I try to find a parking spot that is mostly in the shade all day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I can swear that when I was a little kid I saw a small dog wearing dog skis and going down the mountain. I have been unable to find pictures like this on the internet though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

i have the same kind of dog his name is sutch =]


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

we took him to okemo and he ran around the slops but we where using a condo so noone from the lifts and thost people knew


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

<a href="http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/stagerbmx/?action=view&current=sutchandstuffwinter200708036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/stagerbmx/sutchandstuffwinter200708036.jpg" border="0" alt="sutch!!!!!!!"></a>
this is sutch


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

when i was at jay last year for st patricks day a guy brought his pig to the bar. it was cute he even painted it green. i wish i had a camera


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Check out The Paw House Inn in W. Rutland Vt.

The Paw House Inn - West Rutland, Vermont


----------

